# Food Guarding



## Lauri & The Gang

The following is an article on my website on how I deal with food guarding in a non-confrontational manner ...

*How to Deal with Food Guarding from the Raw Dog Ranch*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

More resources

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/resource-guarding-puppies/

https://www.puppyleaks.com/reduce-resource-guarding/

https://dogtime.com/puppies/1482-puppy-training-prevent-object-guarding-dunbar


----------

